# Teddy Salad, Brief but Glorious



## WorriedFishMom (Dec 19, 2013)

Teddy Salad was given a funeral at sea after being found dead on Friday morning. He died in the relative comfort of his own home, still fighting against swim bladder issues and advanced fin rot.

Though he only moved in with me as a baby a few months ago, I think we both matured together, learned a lot, and hopefully grew close. Mr. Salad started off in a small vase with just a few rocks, but helped me see that he needed a real aquarium, eventually complete with two live plants.

Feeding time was fun for both of us. I don't think anyone ever stopped to tell Teddy that he was a Betta fish. He must have thought that he was a piranha. He liked to hunt his food and snatch treats off the surface of the water with a vicious ferocity that might have been part show.

Mr. Salad was sickly from the start. Together we battled a fungus that led to pop eye, and overcame it. We nearly defeated fin rot before the swim bladder issues set in. Unfortunately, the treatment for swim bladder left him susceptible to the once healing fin rot. At the end, he was left with mere nubs that even a medicine could no longer help.

And although we may never be certain if Mr. Salad was a runty male or a female, I do know that he always needed to go swimmies, but would tell me where Mr. Neutron was when the time came.

I hope you found your rainbow bridge, Agent Teddy Salad, and that your disguise is perfect--bright, flashy, and full finned as you were meant to be.


----------



## Kali (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm so sorry, SIP Teddy Salad


----------



## bettaloverhg (Jan 11, 2014)

im so sorry for your loss.


----------

